# Bench Vise



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey guys I am looking for a vise for the first time and I almost fell over looking at the prices of these dang things!!!!!!!! I know I want something that opens pretty large with some decent jaws. Also I don't want the thing to fall apart. What is your guys suggestions for me? Anyones you like or hate let me know.
Did anyone get the HF one? I am not a fan of their products but the one looks half decent.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I personally like Wilton bench wises, they will be around forever if you buy one. cheap ones can strip out or bend this handle (easy fix) ,etc.

There are some decent masterforce ones at menards, if you are in the midwest


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I found a monster bench vise at a local thrift store. $10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine is a HF equivalent, works fine for me.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a decent Westward 6" mechanics vise from Grainger on sale for about $79.00. I already owned a nice 3-1/2" Columbian that I use all the time, but it wasn’t big enough to use for changing the U-joints on my truck. 
At the time, I just couldn’t justify $500.00+ for a heavy duty brand name vise I would probably only use a few times a year.

It looks like the same vise can still be had for under $100.00.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Mechanics-Bench-Vise-4YP38


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

OLIVER or EMMERT pattern vise 

depends on what your using it for ........

B,


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

I am looking for a basic all around one to do all the small and large jobs I need another hand for. No so much for nice wood to be in there. I am thinking I might just have to wait for garage sale season and see if my parents can find one there. They are the pros when it comes to garage sales. Guess thats what you have to look forward to when you get old and grey!! Damn I can't wait


----------



## JohnT76 (Jan 18, 2017)

What did you get in the end :laughing:


----------

